# Special Event: May 13-14 2006 - DFWAPC and NASH Special Event



## niko

NASH (Nature Aquarium Society of Houston) has invited DFWAPC to Houston in the second week of May 2006 - Saturday the 13-th and Sunday the 14-th.

There will be two main events - a presentation by Jeff Senske involving all the ADA products available in the US and a tour or Luis Navarro's planted tanks.

Please respond to me in a PM if you are interested to participate. NASH will arrange for a hotel, possibly with a discount, and we need to know how many people will be going.

The best way to drive to Houston would be to carpool so we need to clarify that too.

Thanks and please respond at your earliest convenience!

--Nikolay


----------



## milalic

I wish it was on a different weekend.
I would be on vacation that weekend.


Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## Catherine

*Houston trip*

I am interested! (I will fill in all of my membership stuff at the April meeting.) I am one of those newbies at the March killifish joint meeting. 
I am really interested to see how the big kids do it!
~Catherine


----------



## TNguyen

Looking forward to meeting everyone. Should be fun!

NASH Team
Thanh


----------



## sangpeiris

I'm interested in going. I have an SUV that seats 6 to eight (with extra seat in the back). We can all convene at my place in Uptown and go from there.


----------



## Navarro

Nikolay do you have number yet? I need to know, to look for a Hotel please let me know.
Navarro


----------



## Kjm

I'm going and planning on driving. Catherine and her daughter are riding with me, but there's still room for another one if someone else needs a ride.


----------



## CherylR

Kathy, I'm going. Could I ride with you and pitch in for gas and stuff?

Cheryl


----------



## sangpeiris

Kathy;

I would like to go as well.... is there room for me in your car...? If not we can take my SUV which has 3 rows of seats... we can all share the gas costs...


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

It's gonna be great to see you guys! David, are you coming down by any chance??? 


To the Dallas folks, y'all could possibly consider bringing some clippings of plants so we could have some sorta exchange going on between the two clubs. That would be fun Shrimps are also welcomed I will also look into my own pond to salvage some cherries.



NASH Team


----------



## CrownMan

It appears my spouse and 14 year old may be going also. As far as plants, what would be needed?

Mike


----------



## Ben Belton

I will be there to add some class to the people from Texas


----------



## CherylR

Ben, if you HAVE to show up, at least bring some HC. 

I have some Echinodorus bolivianus, probably some Hemianthus umbrosum, gobs of Riccia and java moss, and some dwarf Riccia. I don't know how I got that, but it's definately different than the regular stuff.

Y'all can have the rest of my giant hairgrass, I'm SO over that. Maybe some other stuff, rotala rotundifolia and ludwigia something or other. Y'all probably don't want the Ludwigia because I think Karen got it in a ditch in Houston in 2002. 

Cheryl


----------



## CrownMan

I'm back to going solo again. 

Cheryl, I have some HC I could spare (how much do you need) and would like some of the H. Umbrosum and/or some hairgrass if it's still available. I also have a sprig or two of Hemigraphis Traian and Ludwigia Cuba.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Ben Belton

Cheryl, 

I wasn't going to make it but couldn't pass up the opportunity to come be your nemisis.

I sent you HC, you should have enough grown to give everyone now.

I was going to bring Blyxa, but Luis says after the last bunch I sent him, everyone in Texas has it. It's hard to bring the stuff when you are flying. I'll probably just bring me and my charming personality.

Ben


----------



## CherylR

I don't need the HC, but I figure that Ricky does because he keeps asking me about it. It's doing okay, but won't stay in the gravel. I have never heard of Hemigraphis Traian, so naturally I am interested in that, whatever it is.

I don't have Blyxa either.

Cheryl


----------



## niko

I'd like to make sure that we all all clear about the Houston trip:

So far the people that have confired that will be coming are:

1. Cheryl Rogers
2. Nikolay - could drive 3 people
3. Ricky Cain - will drive Ben
4. Kathy - will drive Catherine and Catherine's daughter
5. Catherine 
6. Catherine's daughter
7. Mike Herod 
8. Ben Belton - will fly to Dallas and will meet Ricky in Corsicana.
9. Sang Peiris - could drive up to 6 people.

At this time we have 4 passenger seats still available. If noone else joins later we will fit in 3 vehicles - Ricky's, Kathy's, and Sang's.

The hotel is $69 and is in the Woodlands - a very nice area North of Houston.

Once again - the plan is to arrive in Houston around noon. The ADG presentation and the tour of Luis' tanks are in the afternoon. On Sunday morning we either check out some Houston fish stores or head to Dallas.

Please respond with any comments or updates.

My cell phone number is 214-537-9759.

--Nikolay


----------



## CrownMan

Cheryl,

Here are a couple of pictures of the Hemigraphis T. and one of my L. Cuba top. The HT will grow tall and occasionally will produce an offshoot low on the stem. When they get too tall, I cut off the lower portion and replant the top. There is also a better picture in the plantfinder.

Mike


----------



## Ben Belton

I sent Ricky a big clump of HC at the same time I sent yours. He probably put it in a bucket and it died like everything else he has to have that I send him.


----------



## Ben Belton

Nikolay, 

What is the hotel information? Do we need to call and make reservations?

Ben


----------



## CherylR

Nikolay,
I am confirmed as riding in Kathy's car. So I think that means that Kathy's car is full now. Maybe the rest of you guys could pile into Sang's SUV.

Ben,
Ohhhhhhh. How are you getting to Corsicana?

Mike,
That looks like something I would definately kill. But I'm willing to try.

Kathy,
Is there room for t-shirts?

Cheryl


----------



## niko

Ben,

We don't need to call and make a reservations ourselves. Luis is arranging the hotel and I will be updating him on the head count.

--Nikolay


----------



## gnatster

As some of you know I am currently in the Dallas area. I may be here for the weekend of the 13-14 and would be interested in tagging along. Is there still room?

I'll know if I am staying longer in a few days.


----------



## niko

Driving to Houston will be expensive because of the current gas prices (which we all know will drop considerably in the near future....).

Anyone that drives will have the gas paid for by the club. 

We still have to pay for our hotel. Hopefully we will be able share rooms so the price may be cut in half for each person.

Gnatster,

Yes, there is room it will be great if you are here and come with us!

--Nikolay


----------



## CherylR

gnatster, of course you are welcome. How are you liking our tornado weather? 

Cheryl


----------



## Ben Belton

niko said:


> Hopefully we will be able share rooms so the price may be cut in half for each person.


I want my own room. I shared a room with Ricky in Kyoto, Japan. I'm not that crazy again.


----------



## Ben Belton

CherylR said:


> Ben,
> Ohhhhhhh. How are you getting to Corsicana?


Where is Corsicana?

I have a rental car. I thought I was driving Ricky, but maybe not. I don't know.


----------



## sangpeiris

If you are planning on riding with me, please send me an e-mail at [email protected]

Thanks.


----------



## Navarro

Ladies and Gents I hope not to trouble you with this but Jeff would like to start his presentation at 11:00 am so I hope is not to early for you all. Let me know if there is a problem so we can take care of it.
Regards,
Luis


----------



## sangpeiris

Any chance we can start after lunch? That may work better for people driving from the Big D. Say 1:30pm.


----------



## Kjm

I apologize for not keeping up with this thread. 

I have 4 in my truck right now and we could fit one more if needed, but it might be a little cozy. If nothing else, we could take a 5th person to Corsicanna and then they could ride with Ricky?

Cheryl, there will be plenty of room for t-shirts, and I promise that I won't forget them this time.  

As far as plants...it seems that the only thing that I'm really good at growing is algae so I doubt that I will have much to share this trip. The plants that did survive the algae attacks and the bleach dip are starting to grow again, but I don't think they will be ready in time for this trip. I've almost conquered the hair algae but now I have some blue-green algae growing a few of the plants and also on the substrate. I've got to get this algae thing figured out!

Kathy


----------



## niko

There has been a change in the time of the ADG presentation. It will be at 10 AM on Saturday, May 13.

That means that it will be best if we drive to Houston on Friday evening. The trip is about 4 hours so that is not that big of an issue. But can everybody leave on Friday evening?

This last minute change of plans may not sound great but it has three good things; 

1. We will be rested and ready to go on Saturday.

2. We will have the entire Saturday afternoon to see Luis' tanks and look at some of the famous Houston pet fish stores if we want.

3. We will be back in Dallas on Saturday evening for Mother's day, Sunday.

So, is everyone ok traveling on Friday afternoon or Friday evening?

--Nikolay


----------



## CherylR

Okay with me. Luis said 11:00 am, and now you're saying 10:00am, though. Why do they keep changing the times?

Cheryl


----------



## Navarro

I apologize for the mistake. I was told 10:00 am and posted 11:00 I hope this doesn't affect you in any way.
Luis


----------



## Kjm

Friday night works better for me...now I won't have to explain to my Mother why I'd rather drive to Houston to go see someone elses tanks rather than seeing her.


----------



## sangpeiris

Friday night works better for me as well.


----------



## niko

Oh thank goodness that we seem to agree - traveling Friday is actually better!

Ok let's see what the other people say. I hope noone drops out of the trip because of that rescheduling.

Nathan told me that he probably will not come because he needs to have his leg elevated most of the time. But he may come. So list of drivers/passenger looks like this now:

*Kathy*
Cheryl R.
Catherine 
Catherine's daughter
-------------------------
Total: 4 people
Available seats: 0

*Sang Peiris*
Mike H.
Gnatster (?)
Nikolay
-------------------------
Total: 3 (4) people
Available seats: 3 (2)

*Ben Belton*
Ricky Cain
-------------------------
Total: 2 people
Available seats: 0

At least one person from the killi fish club expressed interest but noone has contacted me for now.

--Nikolay


----------



## jerseyjay

Hello All, 

I'm still debating but more likely I will make it as well for Saturday attractions. I'm trying to convince Ghazanfar 

Luis - I will get in touch with you tomorrow.


----------



## Navarro

Guy's please make your reservations, the hotel name is Best Western of woodlands, Phone number (936) 271-2378
The code name will be "aquatic plants" please go ahead and make your room reservations and if you are going to stay sunday as well or as many days as you wish make sure you reserve them too.
Navarro


----------



## sangpeiris

Navarro said:


> Guy's please make your reservations, the hotel name is Best Western of woodlands, Phone number (936) 271-2378
> The code name will be "aquatic plants" please go ahead and make your room reservations and if you are going to stay sunday as well or as many days as you wish make sure you reserve them too.
> Navarro


What rate are we supposed to get? The hotel is quoting $69.00. Not a problem paying that, but that is the same rate I can book this hotel at on Expedia or anyother website for that matter. Actually, the rate is $68.00 on the bestwestern site..... So we are not getting any special/group discount. We are getting the market rate. Is that correct?


----------



## Ben Belton

This hotel is booked solid on the Best Western site now, but I called and got a room. They said it was $89, but I'm sure when we get down there we can strong arm the $69 out of them.

Ben


----------



## Navarro

I just tried to find a good clean place for you guy's to stay I don't think there is a group discount to be honest but they told me 69.00 per night so make sure you mention this to them. If you have any problems let me know so I can talk to my contact.
Luis


----------



## jerseyjay

Well,

By the time I got around to booking plane, tickets went up to $450 from $350. I think I will pass this time  Have FUN !!!!


----------



## Kjm

I just called the hotel and they said they didn't have anything down for "aquatic plants". The best I could get out of them was $89.


----------



## Navarro

Hold on then I am on it.
Luis


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Guys, Luis has just told me that the hotel rate will be 69. No question. Just go and this will be the rate as he told he has taken care of it.


----------



## niko

Update as of May 07:

*Kathy*
Cheryl R.
Catherine 
Catherine's daughter
-------------------------
Total: 4 people
Available seats: 0

*Sang Peiris*
Curtis - From the killifish club
Nancy - From the killifish club
Nikolay
-------------------------
Total: 4 people
Available seats: 2

*Ben Belton*
Ricky Cain
-------------------------
Total: 2 people
Available seats: 0


----------



## Kjm

Niko,

We need to establish a time and place to meet. Cheryl is meeting at my house in south Fort Worth, then we are picking up Catherine and Erinn on the way. 

I'm assuming that we are meeting up with Ricky and Ben somewhere around Corsicanna? I'm thinking it would almost be easier for us to come up 287 to Corsicanna and meet up with everyone at that location, rather than trying to meet up in Dallas somewhere. How does that sound?

Kathy


----------



## niko

Kathy,

Sang and the people that will ride with him will leave Dallas at about 6:15-6:30 PM on Friday. We will leave from Uptown which is the same as leaving form Downtown Dallas. The distance from Dallas to Corsicana is 60 miles so we could be there about 7:30 PM at the earliest.

I think it would be best if only we met you in Corsicana. It will probably be hard for Ben and Ricky to be in Corsicana at the same time when we are there because of Ben's flight and the drive to Ricky's house. Probably we will see them later, in the hotel in Houston.

Does 7:30 sound like a good time to meet in Corsicana? 

Please PM me your cell phone number.
Mine is 214-537-9759

--Nikolay


----------



## Kjm

Ohhhh, I thought they Ricky and Ben were caravaning with us. 

I need to check with Catherine and Cheryl to be sure, but I'm pretty sure we could meet about that time without any problems. I need to get a map and look the route over to be sure that's the best option. 

I'll pm you my numbers as soon as I post this. I wanted to talk to you anyway. I found someone that wanted to adopt your discus that I've been fostering. He and his daughter came by and picked them up last night and they were thrilled. :clap2: I'll give you his contact info too.


----------



## niko

Update as of May 10:

Kathy
Cheryl R.
Catherine 
Erinn - Catherine's daughter
-------------------------
Total: 4 people
Available seats: 0

Sang Peiris
Curtis - From the killifish club
Nancy - From the killifish club
Nikolay
Brandon - a possible new member of DFWAPC
-------------------------
Total: 5 people
Available seats: 1

Ben Belton
Ricky Cain - a lost soul
-------------------------
Total: 2 people
Available seats: 0

Total people going: 11


----------



## Ben Belton

Kjm said:


> Ohhhh, I thought they Ricky and Ben were caravaning with us.


I am going to Athens to pick Ricky up. Three hours later, he will be ready and we will leave.  ugh

Ben


----------



## Paul Higashikawa

Hi to all:
So guys, how have you all been doing??? I hope you all remembered and have marked on your calendar about this Saturday's meeting. The meeting e-mail was sent to everyone quite a while back. As you all know, this meeting will be held at ADG from 10am-whenever. It all depends on the length of the presentation by Jeff Senske. The topic being ADA product lines, I think it will be a very interesting meeting. On top of that, we will be visited by our friends, the DFWAPC. Basically, the agenda will be:

*10am-ADA presentation*
*12-1pm(?)-Lunch*
*1pm(?)-Tour of Luis' office to see his tanks*

After the tour, possibly a visit to Houston's several well-known LFS's. 
***The (?) is because we are not sure of the duration of the presentation. So basically, be ready to spend pretty much most of the day doing these activities.

Alot of you may wonder why the early schedule. The main reason is Mother's Day is this Sunday, I believe. So by finishing things up before Saturday evening will give everyone a more leniency toward his/her plans. All of these activities are of course optional. But we would really love to see all the members show up because it is always good to see friends









Respectfully,
NASH Team

PS: If you have any cuttings or prunings, bring'em. One man's trash is another's treasure. And HC is always precious!


----------



## niko

To all that intend to buy ADA goods;

Please contact ADG today. They need to know what to pull from their warehouse and it cannot be all done on Saturday.

--Nikolay


----------



## jerseyjay

keep us all updated with pictures !!!

Enjoy


----------



## niko

*A big THANK YOU to NASH and ADG!*

It was very nice to see the people that we knew and to meet the ones we only knew online!

Everybody enjoyed Jeff's presentation and although it was much longer than we expected noone wanted to leave. ADG's gallery is always a pleasure to visit and the ADG staff, Mike and Jeff, and the NASH members where so welcoming that it really made for a great atmosphere.

The lunch at ADG was awesome and the kolaches offered for breakfast earlier where something that a few of us will remember for a long time. One particular Bulgarian individual seemed to not be able to stop eating them and was actually chewing on one when the lunch was brought to the table.

There was a raffle for an Eheim filter and Ben Belton won. Ben routinely dispatches huge amounts of free plants and I think winning the filter was a fair act of Faith.

We all took pictures and we promised each other that this time it will take us less than a year to sort them out and publish them.

Thank you again!

--Nikolay


----------



## Ben Belton

Nikolay,

PM me your address and I will mail you a CD with the pics from this weekend on it. Here is a couple I did fast. I'm sure your editing will be better.

Ben


----------

